# Housekeeping Monthly 1955, YEAH RIGHT!!!



## texasgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

An actual 1955 HousekeepingMonthly article.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 15, 2008)

Dang!  What happened? Quick, someone get me a time machine....


----------



## babetoo (Sep 15, 2008)

can't get it large enough to read. bummer


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 15, 2008)

What? Huh? I don't think so at least not at these times in America except for the ones that still allow themselves to be bullied.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the article, Stacy. And underlining the important parts. I have saved it for future reference 
You never know when your SO is going to say, Where is that written?



That's two recent posts by you along the same lines..... everything OK?


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, what happened to those good wives.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2008)

That kind of mindlessness is what led to the Women's Movement in the '60s and '70s. Does anyone else remember The Feminine Mystique?

Actually, I went to look it up, so babe could read it, and found this: The Good Wife's Guide at snopes.com. It might be a fake.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sensing a pattern here, Stacy!!!
What a bunch of hoowee!              
It must have worked for my mother though. She was 3 months prego with me in May 1955!                                                  
(Thanks, ma.)


----------



## smoke king (Sep 15, 2008)

Uh, I don't get the joke! This is the way it is at our house everyday, with a couple of exceptions

1) If I had a ribbon in my hair my when my wife came home she would probably assume..... #2 (see below)

2) I were a little "gay" (not that theres anything wrong with that!)

Other than that, sounds like a normal day at Smoke Kings house!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks for the article, Stacy. And underlining the important parts. I have saved it for future reference
> You never know when your SO is going to say, Where is that written?
> 
> 
> ...


 

LOL, getting these emails from a disgruntled, married friend It is realyl ticking her off, but, I'm finding them quite hurmorous!! LOL
GG, if that article is fake, it doesn't take from what was believed back then, I know, my grandmother loves to tell me about things from her times When they had family reunions, how the women used to "fetch" the water and do ALL the cooking and cleaning outside, while the men sat around joking and drinking not in THIS century, buddy, ROFLMBO!! But, guys these days love the grills too much for that to happen anyway.

Charlie, tsk tsk

Smoke King, you're too much


----------



## babetoo (Sep 16, 2008)

finally got it big. they must be kidding. although some of it , i.e. the ready dinner i remember from being a young wife and mother in the fifties.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't quite get the last line of paragraph 6.
Help me out please...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 16, 2008)

Reminds me of The Stepford Wives...


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 16, 2008)

Guys - If you pass this on to DW or SO, DO NOT SLEEP - EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

AC


----------



## luvs (Sep 16, 2008)

very entertaining!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 16, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> GG, if that article is fake, it doesn't take from what was believed back then, I know, my grandmother loves to tell me about things from her times When they had family reunions, how the women used to "fetch" the water and do ALL the cooking and cleaning outside, while the men sat around joking and drinking not in THIS century, buddy, ROFLMBO!! But, guys these days love the grills too much for that to happen anyway.



Hey, TG. If you read the Snopes.com page, it said that items like this exaggerate what life was like back then. So while it probably wasn't an actual article, it's probably based on true facts that have since been exaggerated.

Not in THIS century - you got THAT right!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2008)

i found a few really old articles snipped from magazines tucked into my aunt's cookbooks that were very similar. i couldn't believe how lucky guys were back then, and how badly they must have screwed it up. 

i showed my mom, and she said many women thought and did many of those things years ago. my dad did his part (hard working, frugal, faithful, kind, generous, and loving), and they've been married 60 years!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 16, 2008)

Listen, I grew up with this stuff!!!! How did I survive? My mother was having NONE of it! I remember the time we were visiting relatives and my mom and my Aunt Viola came to blows because my mother refused to get up and get my father another beer. We left their house in the middle of the night and had to find a motel - my mom had a black eye and Aunt Viola had a nose bleed. GO MOM! Guess she never did "know her place." Thank goodness.


----------



## luvs (Sep 16, 2008)

awww, bucky that's soooo cute!!!


----------



## elaine l (Sep 16, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Listen, I grew up with this stuff!!!! How did I survive? My mother was having NONE of it! I remember the time we were visiting relatives and my mom and my Aunt Viola came to blows because my mother refused to get up and get my father another beer. We left their house in the middle of the night and had to find a motel - my mom had a black eye and Aunt Viola had a nose bleed. GO MOM! Guess she never did "know her place." Thank goodness.





Kudos to your mom!  My mother was like that too.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 16, 2008)

I will be reading that to the wife while she sleeps in hopes it will sink in!!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

NAchef said:


> I will be reading that to the wife while she sleeps in hopes it will sink in!!


 
SOMETHING will sink in, but, I have a feeling, it will be when YOU sleep !!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 16, 2008)

NAchef, I hope your escape route is already planned.....


----------



## Lynd (Sep 17, 2008)

That article has me in stiches


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 17, 2008)

I am gonna get run outta town now....
I'm not saying all of whats in this article is right by any means. Gimme a break. Shut the kids up and don't bother him? WHATEVER. 
But honestly, when you treat your spouse like royalty and put them first, do you know what you get in return? 
Treated like royalty!!!!!! 
Try it, you'll like it. I promise.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I am gonna get run outta town now....
> I'm not saying all of whats in this article is right by any means. Gimme a break. Shut the kids up and don't bother him? WHATEVER.
> But honestly, when you treat your spouse like royalty and put them first, do you know what you get in return?
> Treated like royalty!!!!!!
> Try it, you'll like it. I promise.


 
Unfortunately, not all men see it that way. There are some that do, but, too many that take it for granted and just expect it because they are the king of the castle.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I am gonna get run outta town now....
> I'm not saying all of whats in this article is right by any means. Gimme a break. Shut the kids up and don't bother him? WHATEVER.
> But honestly, when you treat your spouse like royalty and put them first, do you know what you get in return?
> Treated like royalty!!!!!!
> Try it, you'll like it. I promise.


 



yay squzie!!!!!

yeah, some of it is ridiculous. i think many women are put off by this because it only describes what a woman is supposed to do. i think it's taken out of context by not understanding that men were already *expected* to act accordingly: provide for the family and be selfless or self-sacrificing, , leave the pressures and stresses of work at the office and begin a second day at home in the evening with equal enthusiasm as the first, be a symbol of calm strength to the children while backing up your wife's discipline of them, bring home flowers or gifts unexpectedly, being sensitive to her wants and needs, etc., etc..

it's important to remember that this was from the idyllic 50's. both sides were expected to give 110% to the other. the sky was the limit.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I tried reading that while she was sleeping last night and next thing I remember is waking up on the couch.

Will try again tonight and update you on the new results!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 17, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Unfortunately, not all men see it that way. There are some that do, but, too many that take it for granted and just expect it because they are the king of the castle.


 
 Men are only king of their castle until the queen comes home.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 17, 2008)

Most women in those days did not work outside the house that has changed dramatically as most women now have jobs to help support the family. So to expect little wifey to wait on men hand and foot when they also put in a full work day just ain't gonna happen. Usually they still have a ton of stuff to do when they get home anyway dealing with the kids, dinner etc hopefully DH will pitch in. If he doesn't it could cause a lot of resentment. IMHO


----------



## jkath (Sep 17, 2008)

I hate to burst the bubble,  but...

that's how I am! I heard that article read on the radio and people were laughing at how "ridiculous" and "mindless" it was.
Of course back then, when wives did take care of their homes and made sure the food was on the table nightly, the kids were calmed down and she looked like she made an attempt to look nice for her husband, it was a nicer, more pleasant time, and there was a general respect about people. No constant questioning of authority, no talking back to teachers, and kids would say "yes, ma'am" and "no, ma'am". Take me back!!

I have always said I was born about 50 years too late.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 17, 2008)

jkath, I have an extra seat in the Time Machine.


----------



## luvs (Sep 17, 2008)

well, i hear ya jkath, 'cept WOW!!! although  i say 'ma'am' & 'sir' , 'please & thank you' 'scuse me, please, thanks', etcetera, if that counts!!!


----------



## elaine l (Sep 17, 2008)

well leave me right where I am.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> But honestly, when you treat your spouse like royalty and put them first, do you know what you get in return?
> Treated like royalty!!!!!!
> Try it, you'll like it. I promise.




I'm with you SQ

Some men are not all men. For the matter some women are not all women. Neither gender should be generalized. What SQ sais is, IMHO the missing key to family life. True, now both parties must work to support the household. Neither gender should come home expected to be waited upon.

Treating your spouse like royalty does not necessarily mend waiting on them. All to many people forget the "For better or worse" part of the vows. 
Wow, Y'all made me get serious.

We were remodeling the basement and had been carrying and hanging sheetrock for about 14 hours. We were both tired, sweaty, hungry, and crotchety. Dw asked a question and my answer was a snarkey. She just said to me "What you can do I cannot, what I can do you cannnot, but together we can make something beautiful." The basement looks great.

AC

AC


----------



## luvs (Sep 17, 2008)

that's adorable, adillo!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 17, 2008)

elaine l said:


> well leave me right where I am.


party pooper...


----------



## jkath (Sep 18, 2008)

roadfix said:


> jkath, I have an extra seat in the Time Machine.



Hook me up, Doc


----------



## Lynd (Sep 18, 2008)

Some of it is okay, having dinner ready. It's a nice thing to do, but thinking that your husbands opinions or whatever mean more than yours, I don't know about that...


----------



## Robt (Sep 18, 2008)

I am so glad that my bride wasn't like that article says.  I'd die of boredom.

Give me a woman with a brain and leave the domestic behind.    Yeah, I guess my wife might have bought into some of that then (how ever we were babies back then) but she was taught by her farm wife Mother and farm wives work. 

It is not about a clean house for them but sharing the work necessary for the family.  If that means doing the milking and chores while daddy sets on a tractor from dawn to dusk plowing and disking and planting... that is what she does.  Keeping the kids quite at night so as to not bother daddy is a joke.  They were working all day too.  They goto bed, so much for the noise.

I think that article was a joke even then if it was ever published.


----------



## nitroy2k (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe exelent.......


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

my grandmother was born in Jan.1900---believe me she did NOT wait on my grandfather hand and foot........she had 6 children and was her own woman.........she had no education past the 6th grade but she was one of the wisest, smartest women that I knew........my grandfather sure knew to stay out of her way......


----------

